# Swedish: single-origin



## Sofi-Suecia

Hej!

jag försöker översätta en kampanjtext om choklad. Jag har dock problem med att översätta "single-origin", någon som har något bra förslag? Såhär ser texten ut:

"For our brand-new range, BMA has been inspired by the historical origins of chocolate: the discovery of the cocoa bean by Columbus and Cortez. The result? A range of four *single-origin* chocolates. Each is produced from one exclusive variety of cocoa bean..."

Min översättning:

"För vår helt nya serie har BMA inspirerats av chokladens historiska ursprung: Columbus och Cortez upptäckt av kakaobönan. Resultatet? En serie av fyra *single-origin* choklader. Var och en framställs av ett exklusivt utbud av kakaobönor..."

Tusen tack för hjälpen!!


----------



## blackspire

Ett sortiment av fyra choklader av samma ursprung?

Ursprung i detta fall syftar då till att råvarorna (kakaobönorna) kommer från samma område. Så det går nog att hitta ett bättre ord än ursprung. Kanske ursprungsområde, område eller något annat liknande.


----------



## Sofi-Suecia

blackspire said:


> Ett sortiment av fyra choklader av samma ursprung?
> 
> Ursprung i detta fall syftar då till att råvarorna (kakaobönorna) kommer från samma område. Så det går nog att hitta ett bättre ord än ursprung. Kanske ursprungsområde, område eller något annat liknande.



Ja, det låter bara inte som bra svenska. Precis som du vill jag hitta ett annat ord för ursprung...! Jag får fundera vidare på en synonym...tack!


----------



## qiaozhehui

Oftast skriver man bara "single origin", men jag har sökt lite på nätet och har hittat många artiklar som använder ordet _"ursprungskaffe"_ när det gäller kaffe. Vet inte om man kan säga "_ursprungschoklad"_? Eller låter det konstigt?

Källor:

*Artikel om Arvid Nordquist Kaffe*

_"Trenden med Ursprungskaffe fortsätter: - Fånga det vilda Kenya med single estate från Classic"_

_"Ursprungskaffetrenden har kommit för att stanna. Single origin och single estate kaffe möter den ökade efterfrågan på transparens i produktionsledet [...]"_

http://www.mynewsdesk.com/se/pressr...-kenya-med-single-estate-fraan-classic-292719

*Alltommat.se (Expressen)*

_"Ursprungskaffe - så funkar senaste kaffetrenden"_

http://www.alltommat.se/dryck/ursrpungskaffe-sa-funkar-det-1.7689

*Andersons Presentbod*

_Ursprungskaffe - "Bönerna kommer från ett land och är ej blandat med kaffe från andra ursprung, i många fall från en specifik gård, så kallad Singel Estate."_

http://www.anderssonspresentbod.se/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=87&Itemid=115

*Arvid Nordquist Classic Kaffes hemsida*

_"ursprungskaffe"_

http://www.classickaffe.se/Viktiga årtal 3-1772.aspx

*Adoros hemsida:*

_kaffe "från en ursprungsbetecknad plats eller gård, [...] sk Single origin"_

http://www.adoro.se/katalog/products/lepiantagionidelcaffe.html


----------



## Sofi-Suecia

Tack!! Det visste jag inte! Då bör man kunna säga även ursprungschoklad. Det handlar ju trots allt om bönor i bägge fallen - kaffe och choklad. Skulle i så fall översättas med: 

"Ett sortiment av fyra ursprungschoklader." 

Ja...om man får tro den nya trenden så kan det nog stämma! Det är trots allt en kampanjtext för att sälja chokladen till hotell och bagerier. Du har varit till stor hjälp! Tack!


----------



## Södertjej

Han hette Cortés, förresten, inte Cortez.


----------



## Sofi-Suecia

Oj tack! Jag hade inte ens tänkt på namnets stavning på Svenska. Tusen tack! Blind kan man bli!


----------



## Sofi-Suecia

...eller att namnet var felstavat i den engelska texten...


----------



## Södertjej

Det skulle inte förvåna mig


----------



## eldkatt

Sofi-Suecia said:


> "Each is produced from one exclusive variety of cocoa bean..."
> 
> "Var och en framställs av ett exklusivt utbud av kakaobönor..."



Det här är väl egentligen inte relaterat till din fråga, men jag är lite tveksam till den här översättningen. Jag tolkar det som att de med "variety" menar "sort" eller "art", snarare än "utbud"; och eftersom de använder "one" istället för "an" vill de antagligen framhäva att det är _en_ sort (och inte flera), på ett sätt som ett vanligt svenskt "ett" inte riktigt kan göra. Nåt speciellt snyggt alternativ kan jag inte komma på, men något i stil med:

"Var och en framställs av en enda exklusiv typ av kakaoböna..."

Rent betydelsemässigt, alltså. Jag tolkar det också som att det är olika slags bönor i varje chokladsort, så vill man vara riktigt tydlig med det kanske man bör peta in ett "varsin".


----------



## Sofi-Suecia

eldkatt said:


> Det här är väl egentligen inte relaterat till din fråga, men jag är lite tveksam till den här översättningen. Jag tolkar det som att de med "variety" menar "sort" eller "art", snarare än "utbud"; och eftersom de använder "one" istället för "an" vill de antagligen framhäva att det är _en_ sort (och inte flera), på ett sätt som ett vanligt svenskt "ett" inte riktigt kan göra. Nåt speciellt snyggt alternativ kan jag inte komma på, men något i stil med:
> 
> "Var och en framställs av en enda exklusiv typ av kakaoböna..."
> 
> Rent betydelsemässigt, alltså. Jag tolkar det också som att det är olika slags bönor i varje chokladsort, så vill man vara riktigt tydlig med det kanske man bör peta in ett "varsin".



Ja du har rätt, jag hade översatt det innan med; 
"  Var och en är framställd av en exklusiv variant av kakaoböna"

men kanske låter ditt förslag bättre! Tack!!!
Däremot så handlar det om "a range of four single-origin chocolates", vilket jag tidigare fått hjälp med här i forumet...och har nu översatt till: "Ett sortiment av fyra ursprungschoklader" (hämtat från nya trenden med sk. "ursprungskaffe", vilket betyder att kaffet är gjort av en och samma böna, med samma ursprung-kommer från samma plats.) därför tror jag det i sammanhanget betyder att de fyra chokladerna är gjorda av just samma böna...


----------



## Sofi-Suecia

hmm...du kanske har rätt ändå, jag blir helt blind av den här texten nu, har tittat på den för länge! det är nog just vad det betyder...4 OLIKA bönor, men att de fyra ursprungschokladerna är gjorda av en och samma böna, inte en blandning av bönor. Dock är de olika ursprung på alla fyra? Hjälp!!! haha!


----------



## eldkatt

Sofi-Suecia said:


> jag blir helt blind av den här texten nu, har tittat på den för länge!



Sov på saken, så löser det sig nog.  Funderar man för mycket över sånt här så är det lätt att man helt tappar förmågan att tycka nånting alls... det skulle inte förvåna mig om man tillfälligt sabbar lite kopplingar i hjärnan genom att använda dem för mycket.

Men ja, min tolkning är att varje chokladsort _för sig_ är gjord på en enda böna (i motsats till en blandning), men inte nödvändigtvis samma i alla fyra. Vet du vad produkterna heter kanske det är en ledtråd--en möjlighet är ju att det är just ursprunget (eller bönsorten...) som är skillnaden mellan de fyra.


----------



## Sofi-Suecia

Sova är precis vad jag ska göra! Dessvärre har jag inga namn på chokladsorterna, men ska nog avsluta den här texten nu. Jag tror att du har rätt, men ska sova på saken! Tack!!


----------

